# show stats



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I went to see who is in the lead 4 Breed standings for Standards, Minis , and toys and was suprised 

For toys I was sure Walker was at top but nope ( could be now since its april ) but this little Brown bitch is doing the winning.

Ch Excell Belle of the ball !










For Minis 

CH Dassin Hillwood Dierks Bentley

And for standards 

CH Dawin Spitfire


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!! The Dawin dog is HOT!!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

That's Jetta, right? The one at the Eukanuba cup? She's a beauty!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think Jetta is gorgeous and I'm not crazy about Walker at all. I'm glad the brown bitch is ahead. (That's mean isn't it?)


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I think Jetta is gorgeous and I'm not crazy about Walker at all. I'm glad the brown bitch is ahead. (That's mean isn't it?)


I totally agree! 
I don't like his feet


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*My Vote*

I've had the pleasure of watching Kaz put "Walker" together and then show him.

Saw him in Atlanta and I'm just back from PCA.

He (Kaz) is amazing. I think, though I greatly respect the art of many of the top handlers, Kaz is my favorite to watch. If I tried to move my lead like he does, I'd wind up hanging my dog and probably tripping myself.


Tabatha

 PS I'm new to posting - ok - so my comment was not intended to start a discussion on handlers covering faults, or the faults of handlers or anything else..ok. Just a compliment to/about Kaz ...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

No prob, I'm sure I'm in the minority on "Walker" and Kaz is an amazing handler. I really like the brown toy more everytime I see her. And I'm not that into browns or toys, lol.


----------

